# Bridgeport re-con--from beginning to end   '''from the inside to the outside''



## smallfly (Dec 24, 2011)

OK---here goes--i have owned this bp  for approx 8  years.   it's  1969  vintage--info--(bp  co. according to their serial #'s  have produced 500,000) so far ---that's does not include the copies others have produced--that's a lot of cast iron !!---i got about 2200  lbs here in ''NO--WHERE  MT.''-- ok-- the things iam sure of .  # 1 .i ain't NO  machinist --i play one on tv??--.  --2.--nasa   is sorta''out of business''--so i don't have to think about meeting their standards-#  3 iam computer ''challenged'' and don't do''KEYBOARD ''  GOOD AT ALL.--u--got Ques??--call me--i am finally retired and ''got  time   to visit--  # 4--  IVE OWNED THIS MILL 8-9  YEARS  BUT AIN'T SURE WHAT  I OWN ''gonna find that out next  week in UTAH--#5  i stole this mill  and the good news  is --i own it! . #6--you guy's and gal's like pictures  --soooo  here i go--i disassem.  mill and cleaned it --and today i primed inside of knee---this gotta be boreing but iam gonna do this this ''thing''--from ''inside -out'' AS PROMISED---  tomorrow i add white finish coat paint to what i primed today.  now  HERE IS THE breakdown--8--ounces  paint and activator--total  liquid sprayed 8--oz.--also added --  with approx3--ounces thinner-now this  gave me 3--medium thick coats one on top of   another- GOTTA  LOVE SPRAYING PAINT ''INSIDE OF KNEE''--NOTE--sharpe  spray  gun--model##-- --finnex  3000-hvlp--with  3--m   pps  system  ''gravity  feed---you can spray paint ''upside  down''  for very brief  periods--  this really helps if you be painting small machinery--way back in corners where only you will ever look--hew:  my  wife say's iam very  ''ANAL''--  see's rite:biggrin:-- i  keep no secrets here in  mt.--call  406--596--7960--i  will tell  all what i used and ???why i went this direction?? i been lookin at this 8-9  years-and i want it to ''BE RITe '' --but not the ''HIGHEST''  priced.:biggrin:    now the hard part for me .    --''DOWNLOADING   PICS.??:thinking::thinking:


----------



## smallfly (Dec 25, 2011)

smallfly said:


> OK---here goes--i have owned this bp  for approx 8  years.   it's  1969  vintage--info--(bp  co. according to their serial #'s  have produced 500,000) so far ---that's does not include the copies others have produced--that's a lot of cast iron !!---i got about 2200  lbs here in ''NO--WHERE  MT.''-- ok-- the things iam sure of .  # 1 .i ain't NO  machinist --i play one on tv??--.  --2.--nasa   is sorta''out of business''--so i don't have to think about meeting their standards-#  3 iam computer ''challenged'' and don't do''KEYBOARD ''  GOOD AT ALL.--u--got Ques??--call me--i am finally retired and ''got  time   to visit--  # 4--  IVE OWNED THIS MILL 8-9  YEARS  BUT AIN'T SURE WHAT  I OWN ''gonna find that out next  week in UTAH--#5  i stole this mill  and the good news  is --i own it! . #6--you guy's and gal's like pictures  --soooo  here i go--i disassem.  mill and cleaned it --and today i primed inside of knee---this gotta be boreing but iam gonna do this this ''thing''--from ''inside -out'' AS PROMISED---  tomorrow i add white finish coat paint to what i primed today.  now  HERE IS THE breakdown--8--ounces  paint and activator--total  liquid sprayed 8--oz.--also added --  with approx3--ounces thinner-now this  gave me 3--medium thick coats one on top of   another- GOTTA  LOVE SPRAYING PAINT ''INSIDE OF KNEE''--NOTE--sharpe  spray  gun--model##-- --finnex  3000-hvlp--with  3--m   pps  system  ''gravity  feed---you can spray paint ''upside  down''  for very brief  periods--  this really helps if you be painting small machinery--way back in corners where only you will ever look--hew:  my  wife say's iam very  ''ANAL''--  see's rite:biggrin:-- i  keep no secrets here in  mt.--call  406--596--7960--i  will tell  all what i used and ???why i went this direction?? i been lookin at this 8-9  years-and i want it to ''BE RITe '' --but not the ''HIGHEST''  priced.:biggrin:    now the hard part for me .    --''DOWNLOADING   PICS.??:thinking::thinking:


--0K  first MERRY  CHRISTMAS TO ALL!!!--the b.p.  mill knee has been coated with 4--more coats  ''brite    white''--with primer that adds up to 7--coats  paint inside knee---don't ever want to do this again--now  the casting is ''sealed''  and can be cleaned if needed with ''any'' chemical  you wanna  use---this epoxy paint resists even brake fluid and has been used by boeing aircraft to paint the floors in their airplane hangers!!  last time i used this paint was 40--some years ago---on outboard  motor gas tanks---NOTHING!!!  I MEAN NOTHING !!--will harm or melt this paint--''see  FARWEST  PAINTS  --SEATTLE  WASH.--product   called  ''SKYTHANE''---it's  their formula--thank's  for watchin  re  steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 25, 2011)

Just for the sake of discussion, Jasco makes a stripper that will remove any epoxy or polyurethane coating. I've never had it fail, and have used it a good bit. I wouldn't want to spill any of it on your pretty paint job.


----------



## RRedfield (Dec 25, 2011)

Amazing job and someday I WILL augment my '70s vintage Enco mill/drill with the real McCoy, a Bridgeport! Your work is inspiring


----------



## Kenwc (Dec 25, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> Just for the sake of discussion, Jasco makes a stripper that will remove any epoxy or polyurethane coating. I've never had it fail, and have used it a good bit. I wouldn't want to spill any of it on your pretty paint job.



+1 on the Jasco.  It's the strongest stripper I've found.  Aircraft stripper is a close second.


----------



## smallfly (Dec 25, 2011)

Kenwc said:


> +1 on the Jasco.  It's the strongest stripper I've found.  Aircraft stripper is a close second.


---interesting---i have always thought ''aircraft stripper'' was the most powerful---never tried it as  yet--it's from a co. called ''strip-it''---they have a product i have used called ''naked gun''--to clean out  your spray guns--works  fairley well--but when the epoxy primers dry up in your spray   it's really hard to get them cleaned outhew:---i heard of a paint sale on ''aircraft stripper ''---i also  heard 12 /31/2011--the federal gov.  is no longer allowing same formulation. they are removing certain chemicals---not sure exactly what the REAL  story is???--thanks  for lookin:biggrin:  re  steve


----------



## Kenwc (Dec 26, 2011)

It's sort of relative to what I'm working on which stripper works best.  When I'm restoring a machine that has 60 years of multiple layers of brushed on clown colored paint the Jasco seems to work best.  For newer formulated paint the aircraft stripper is great.   Both will sting the bejeebers out of you when you get it on your skin.....equally well.


----------



## smallfly (Dec 26, 2011)

Kenwc said:


> It's sort of relative to what I'm working on which stripper works best.  When I'm restoring a machine that has 60 years of multiple layers of brushed on clown colored paint the Jasco seems to work best.  For newer formulated paint the aircraft stripper is great.   Both will sting the bejeebers out of you when you get it on your skin.....equally well.


---CORRECTIONS!!--THE STRIPPING PRODUCTS i used were made by a co. called ''klean strip''---not ''strip it''  as i previously stated---sorry bout that:nuts:
i used there paint remover on cast iron parts for my lathe and  it  really worked great!---i have not used ''aircraft stripper.  thanks for watchin.  also enclosed picture of b.p.  knee with final coats of white.  st.



View attachment 112273
View attachment 112274


----------



## smallfly (Jan 17, 2012)

smallfly said:


> ---CORRECTIONS!!--THE STRIPPING PRODUCTS i used were made by a co. called ''klean strip''---not ''strip it''  as i previously stated---sorry bout that:nuts:
> i used there paint remover on cast iron parts for my lathe and  it  really worked great!---i have not used ''aircraft stripper.  thanks for watchin.  also enclosed picture of b.p.  knee with final coats of white.  st.


  jan 17-2012  i have moved on to clean and paint  other mill parts while scraping is being completed by others.  if you  have ''cleaned ''your  cast iron parts and would like to make them smmooth ---but do not want to spend moooooore money on paint and more primers ---try a product from ''everglaze'' co.---it's a glaze putty --and can be applied to raw clean cast iron--part #   is 100414--dries real fast --sands reeeeeel  ez  --iam very pleased  with results  see  attached pics and also  ''woodstove dog--she is Q.C.  on the job---when she is awake!  hope this shortens the journey for others.  re  steve


----------



## smallfly (Jan 25, 2012)

smallfly said:


> jan 17-2012  i have moved on to clean and paint  other mill parts while scraping is being completed by others.  if you  have ''cleaned ''your  cast iron parts and would like to make them smmooth ---but do not want to spend moooooore money on paint and more primers ---try a product from ''everglaze'' co.---it's a glaze putty --and can be applied to raw clean cast iron--part #   is 100414--dries real fast --sands reeeeeel  ez  --iam very pleased  with results  see  attached pics and also  ''woodstove dog--she is Q.C.  on the job---when she is awake!  hope this shortens the journey for others.  re  steve


--jan 25---finally have reached a point where i can apply finish coats of paint to some of the  bridge port mill parts---see attachments--i am using industrial paints from ''ppg'' and do have their formula for an exact copy of original bridgeport gray.  wasent ez to get --if you need it just   send me p.m.  thanks for watchin!  re  steve


----------



## smallfly (Jan 27, 2012)

smallfly said:


> --jan 25---finally have reached a point where i can apply finish coats of paint to some of the  bridge port mill parts---see attachments--i am using industrial paints from ''ppg'' and do have their formula for an exact copy of original bridgeport gray.  wasent ez to get --if you need it just   send me p.m.  thanks for watchin!  re  steve


--jan 27--painted a few more parts for   bp-  mill  see attachments--


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking very sharp.  From the pics that paint job looks better than the one that came stock on it. :thumbzup:

-Ron


----------



## smallfly (Feb 22, 2012)

*bridgeport-beginning to end*

update--2-22-12--disassembled power head and have added glazing putty  to smooth out rough casting prior to painting. a paint remover called '' aircraft stripper'' was used to first remove old paint .  it worked well--but it ain't  fun to do this! wire brushes must be used after each application of paint remover.  bridgeport used lots and lots of paint back in 1969.  there is an attachment showing a picture of the quill assem. and the gear teeth cut on the backside of this assem.  these teeth are part of the rack and pinion assem. used to raise and lower the quill assem .  they are very very sharp just as you would  expect to find on an side  mill cutter. if you were to install a  dull drill bit ''for sake discussion '' into the collet and quill assem. and proceeded to drill a hole-lets say in tough steel  ---and sufficient pressure is applied with the 8-inch manual  downfeed handle or you use the   power down feed--- it is possible to distort and damage a gear tooth on the quill assem. now re-move the drill and lower the empty-quill assem. lets say   3-three to 4-inches. if the ''sharp'' gear tooth was damaged you have very possibly just damaged the ''body'' which supports and surrounds the quill assem.  now the quill sticks and binds when it is raised and lowered.naturally -you ain't gonna be happy. .  i have owned this mill 9-yrs.--it was built in 1969--and the quill has never felt ''rite'' to me. it took me 6--hours of looking-looking -looking  and stoneing with waterstones wet sandpaper  and blueing to find the problem - the gear teeth  had been damaged -and likewise  the enclosue or ''bore was also scored.   i removed the hi spots and iam  very pleased that it no longer ''sticks.  just my  $.02, thanks for watchin.  re  steve


----------



## robert1352 (Apr 21, 2012)

Are there any new pictures to add to this thread I would love to see the finished result!


----------



## smallfly (Apr 21, 2012)

robert1352 said:


> Are there any new pictures to add to this thread I would love to see the finished result!


robert---there are quite a few new pics---go to ''new posts''  look for the word ''STACKED''  as in i have re-stacked  the bridgeport backbone with the knee erc. etc.--iam not done yet but iam getting pieces back together as we speak---iam about to add more pics rite now.  thanks for watchin.  re  steve in  mt. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6233-STACKED-well-almost?p=53994#post53994--robert here i think --is a ''link'' to the pictures i spoke of. see link above.


----------

